# Changing EVIC Menu Settings



## Mazot (Nov 4, 2011)

2011 Routan. My wife tells me today that the outside temperature on the cluster shows Centigrade rather than Fahrenheit today. I checked it and everything is now in metric system (km vs miles etc). She doesn't know how it has switched. I looked at the manual to reset it but it seems like the paper and DVD manuals describe a different vehicle than ours. The manual shows this picture and instructs us to navigate with the arrows:











However, our routan has this:











I played with several buttons but cannot figure out how to navigate the menu items. Please help!


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*changing units*

Press the menu button until you see the compass heading and outside temperature.
Press the reset button and watch that the outside temperature changes unit
Press menu button again to check that kilometer is changed to miles.


----------



## Mazot (Nov 4, 2011)

ShazBlue

Thanks very much for the instructions. I reset it and it was as simple as you said.

Anyone knows why the 2011 manual shows different buttons than what we actually have in our 2011 vehicle?

M.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

Mazot said:


> ShazBlue
> 
> Thanks very much for the instructions. I reset it and it was as simple as you said.
> 
> ...


The manual is correct. Only the 2011 SEL and SEL Premium have the EVIC.


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*two evics*

That is correct there are two types of EVIC and what you have in your picture is for the SEL and SEL premium. Our SE has the simple version and like you I had a frustrating time trying to change the units of measurements. It was only by accident that I learned how to change it.


----------



## Mazot (Nov 4, 2011)

ShazBlueVW said:


> That is correct there are two types of EVIC and what you have in your picture is for the SEL and SEL premium. Our SE has the simple version and like you I had a frustrating time trying to change the units of measurements. It was only by accident that I learned how to change it.


VW must have thought that SE owners are smarter than SEL owners so they did not include instruction or illustrations in the manual.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

I believe it's in the manual, it is not referred to as the EVIC though.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Also Chrysler wrote the manual.


----------

